# where to launch?



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

With the kids out of school today, I would like to take them riding in my new to me carolina skiff... Its just a j14, but here soon will be a flounder killing machine... 
Si question is, where can I go launch at today that isnt too flooded? In Pensacola or near...


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Still a lot of wind out there. Might want to wait for a better day.


----------



## Wad Shooter (Jul 31, 2012)

May want to wait until the weekend. Don't want to give the kids a bad experience in the boat. Like previously said its still windy and im sure it would be a bumpy ride in a carolina skiff


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

you could launch in the middle of the street on navarre beach.


----------



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

My kids are fearless.... They just want to ride, sloppy or what... As long as its safe...


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Try the Archie Glover boat ramp At I-10 on N east side. Its protected by the ESE winds today & the whole west bank of avalon bch is calm. Or it was .


----------

